# Sigma 150-600 Sport - finally some in Canada



## WesternGuy (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, I finally got my Sigma 150-600 today!! I was told that I probably got the first one in Canada. Maybe that is fitting, since I ordered back in October 2014. Now the fun begins. I am going to start some testing of the lens, probably crude compared to what the "labs" may have done, but I have to make sure it will work for me, particularly at the longer focal lengths.

WesternGuy


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase.

What are you going to be using it for? It has "Sport" in the name but it is not really a lens for sports.

I am sure many here would like to hear your opinions once you have used it a bit.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 26, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> Well, I finally got my Sigma 150-600 today!! I was told that I probably got the first one in Canada. Maybe that is fitting, since I ordered back in October 2014. Now the fun begins. I am going to start some testing of the lens, probably crude compared to what the "labs" may have done, but I have to make sure it will work for me, particularly at the longer focal lengths.
> 
> WesternGuy



Congrats, too, and I am really keen on reading about your first experience with this lens here. Past year I had the opportunity to test the Tammy 150-600 on a Tamron booth with my 5D3 and 7D (Mark I). Optically it was surprisingly good (for such a superzoom) but its AF performance was so bad, in particular with my 5D3, that I decided not to buy it. My wife got one for her Nikon gear, but she has the same trouble with her Tammy's AF performance, MA didn't help much. In the past summer, shooting atlantic puffins in Norway, we met a guy using this Tammy with a 70D, and he said that he stopped even to try BIF. 

So I am keen to learn about the Sigma's real life performance! Please, share your experience with us.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 26, 2015)

justaCanonuser said:


> Congrats, too, and I am really keen on reading about your first experience with this lens here. Past year I had the opportunity to test the Tammy 150-600 on a Tamron booth with my 5D3 and 7D (Mark I). Optically it was surprisingly good (for such a superzoom) but its AF performance was so bad, in particular with my 5D3, that I decided not to buy it. My wife got one for her Nikon gear, but she has the same trouble with her Tammy's AF performance, MA didn't help much. In the past summer, shooting atlantic puffins in Norway, we met a guy using this Tammy with a 70D, and he said that he stopped even to try BIF.
> 
> So I am keen to learn about the Sigma's real life performance! Please, share your experience with us.



I have the 150-600S and shoot it on the 5DIII. AF isn't an issue. Fast, especially if you use a focus limiter. Doesn't hunt much at all (no more than any other good lens). And, so far, accurate (I know others have had issues with Sigma's AF...I have not)


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2015)

docsmith said:


> I have the 150-600S and shoot it on the 5DIII. AF isn't an issue. Fast, especially if you use a focus limiter. Doesn't hunt much at all (no more than any other good lens). And, so far, accurate (I know others have had issues with Sigma's AF...I have not)



Thanks Docsmith, sounds really good!


----------



## sanj (Mar 4, 2015)

http://greypartridgefilms.com/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-review/


----------



## NNature (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is a link to a review.
https://photographylife.com/shooting-hand-held-with-the-sigma-150-600mm-sport

I took this image yesterday @ 600mm/6,3


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2015)

NNature said:


> Here is a link to a review.
> https://photographylife.com/shooting-hand-held-with-the-sigma-150-600mm-sport
> 
> I took this image yesterday @ 600mm/6,3



Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting. Very nice. But please post details of its crop size etc or leave the EXIF data on the jpeg. What camera was it on, what iso, what speed? Is it a 100% crop, is it reduced in size or what? Otherwise it is so difficult to judge the quality. If you get close enough, which the secret of high quality images, all lenses give good results. I look for lenses that give sharp images from a 1000x800 central crop of a small bird at 20 metres. The Sigma does look first class so far.


----------

